# catfish slime on a sting---yes it works!



## Drew Mixon

i've alway heard that if you get finned/stung by a hardhead catfish that rubbing the slime on the wound, it would stop the pain or stop the swelling or something. never tried it--and try my best to from getting the worst end from them in the first place. but, low and behold, jules and i were enjoying some quiet time on the dock and plunking shrimp in the canal and between the trout we did catch, we caught a few catfish. well, dang it all, one flipped the wrong way and got me right on a toe. man it hurt. i rolled around in the yard squalling like a dufus, and all the while my toe is throbbing and swelling up like a fat grape. julie is laughing at my misery and crying for my pain all at the same time. 

ok, cut to the remedy. i thought about the slime on the wound trick, so i grabbed the fish--who i swear is giggling too, and rub that thick mucus off his side and rub it all over my swelling toe. i do this twice in the span of about 5 minutes, and honestly, the burning stops altogether. in just minutes the pain is gone and the swelling has all but stopped. in this time, i did let the smug fish back into the canal. 

in 10 or 15 minutes the swelling has subsided, all but only a light 'tightness', and there is really no discomfort at all.

my honest observation--besides not to let a catfish get the better of you, is to try the slime trick. it surely worked for me, at least.










cheers

drew


----------



## AUBuilder

Thanks for the info. Nothing like a first hand experience to test a theory. My only question would be on rubbing catfish slime on an open wound. My first instinct would be the possibility of increasing the risk of infection. Not a doctor so this is just speculation. Granted getting hit in the first place does introduct whatever bacteria might be on the fish, so what's a little extra. Might increase the danger of contamination? Just something to ponder. Would be a good question for an MD.


----------



## philthefish

Dude. Definitely do not rub catfish slime on a sting. I can tell you because I've just been through the ringer on this... Plus I'm a scientist myself and did a fair bit of research...



Anyways, if you want the medical details.



Catfish slime holds lots of different bacteria. One of the worst and most common in the intracoastal is Vibrio (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrio_parahaemolyticus) although the spines and the skin also culture various types of mycobacteria, particularly Mycobacterium marinum which is very nasty. I'll note that mycobacteria is nearly impossible to culture from a biopsy so it's very hard to isolate a treat. People with such infections often get a first round of antibiotics, cephlaxin or doxycycline is common, and that will take care of vibrio. But the others, no such luck. There are numerous cases of real fisherman suffering some permanent dysfunction of small joints due to a lingering infection years afterwards. These are not the only vectors on the catfish. There are cases of "polymicrobial" infections, which is as bad as it sounds. 



So if you don't want to end up doing chemo for a silly cut on your hand, stick to some good disinfectant wipes, some bacitracin ointment and a clean bandaid.


----------



## jamesc

Can we start a "flip flop" fund for you?

Anyone else think so?


----------



## pb&jellyfish

philthefish



Wouldn't you already have that junk if a catfish barbed you? So what difference would it make to add a little slime to make it feel better? Im not saying your'e wrong, but just curious.


----------



## Nat-Light

> *jamesc (9/17/2009)*Can we start a "flip flop" fund for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think so?




I'll throw in a set of nail clippers too.


----------



## Ajerv

Philtefish is right on. Best thing to do right away if you can, is to run warm water over it, then slowly increasing the temperature to the maximum temperature tolerable.  The heat denatures the protein toxin.. If not imroved quickly, see a doctor


----------



## Drew Mixon

> *Ajerv (9/20/2009)*Philtefish is right on. Best thing to do right away if you can, is to run warm water over it, then slowly increasing the temperature to the maximum temperature tolerable. The heat denatures the protein toxin.. If not imroved quickly, see a doctor


you guys aint from around here are you?


----------



## Cornflake789

wow, im not sure who to believe here, I got stabbed by one of those things once and it hurt like crazy but I just ignored it and hoped that the bird crap all over the pier wouldn't get into it


----------



## jamessig

Hot water as soon as possible. That will take care of the pain. It probably won't prevent a subsequent infection though. Any signs of infection should be treated very seriously. A vibrio vulnificus infection can be lethal and there are typically several fatalities annually in Florida. A mycobacterium marinum infection is very rarely lethal but prompt treatment will help avoid a debilitating long term infection.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrio

http://www.medicinenet.com/mycobacterium_marinum/article.htm


----------

